# You wanted the scooter? You got it!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Over at my page, The Sprue Lagoon, I posted a review of the 1/24 Tamiya Skyline 2000RS.

With that kit was included a little bonus; a scooter model! well, I've had a couple people say they wanted to see it, so here it is!

http://wp.me/P2SZML-7v

Enjoy!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That's something unique that you don't see everyday - thanks for sharing


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I know, it's so weird, it has to be cool, eh?

I mean, it really was the scooter that drew me in to getting the car. 

Now, I have that and another one, and I have a motocompo that came with my Honda City, so I only need the other two in the set and I have an IPMS model show collection (any 5 things with a discernable theme). Can you imagine how cool that would be?!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Checked out The Sprue Lagoon. You've got some pretty nice stuff there!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

There was also a scooter included in the Campus Friends figure set although this might be the same one.

http://www.tamiya-direct.com.au/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=18921

Tamiya also did a Yamaha TMAX with a rider figure to the same scale.

http://www.tamiya.com/english/products/24256tmax/index.htm


----------



## DocWatson. (Dec 16, 2012)

That is the most unusual 'Extra' to be in a performance oriented kit! Would be handy to get around the pit's though, especially out on the salt!

Doc.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

There are a couple of other kits that come with the scooter as an extra, although they're different scooters. I think there's an 80's Celica that has one, but I forget the 4th. 

The one in the Campus Friends set is different from the two that I have. It looks more Vespa-ish than the Honda or Suzuki I have in my collection.

Now I have to keep my eyes peeled for that!


----------

